

Is this how opensource usually works? - xytop

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;laravel&#x2F;framework&#x2F;pull&#x2F;2952<p>I modified Laravel blade compiler: fixed few bugs and improved compilation speed in 40 times. But all what Ive got is: &quot;we wont pull it as it doesnt follow our styling guide&quot;.
Is this how opensource works?
======
madhouse
A coding style is there for a reason, and Laravel even has a documentation
that tells you in advance the coding style and gives you tips on how to submit
a good pull request:
[https://github.com/laravel/framework/blob/master/CONTRIBUTIN...](https://github.com/laravel/framework/blob/master/CONTRIBUTING.md)

This is how contributions work. Not just open source. At any sane company, you
will have a common coding style, and your patches will not pass review, or be
merged, if you do not follow. Same goes for open source.

------
bjourne
No, most projects are welcoming to outsiders especially if they bring in good
improvements. From what I can see, an experienced emacs user could fix the
formatting of your patch in about a minute so the "rules lawyering" seem
completely unnecessary. It makes sense to expect well-formatted patches from
veteran committers but most projects give the newbies a break.

------
johnny22
yes. projects usually expect you to follow their coding style guides if they
have one.

~~~
xytop
shouldnt they accept it as it is and then reformat code if they are unhappy
with this? My opinion is that it is better to have a non-very-styled but
working code than cool looking slow code with bugs.

~~~
pedalpete
The simple answer is no. If you think about the amount of work it would create
for somebody to refactor your code vs. getting you to do it right in the first
place.

Can you imagine what the source would look like if every developer used a
different coding method? If there was no consistency in the API? It would be a
nightmare to try to use if you couldn't consistently know that methods are
camelcase or underscored, etc. etc.

